# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Difference between Cell-Tech and Nitro-Tech ?

## indcolts8718

I'm looking for a PWO Shake to have and noticed the both of these. What are the differences between the 2 and which one is better? Thanks.

----------


## jl39

nitro tech is a protien with creatine added to it a believe, and cell tech is just creatine and ALOT of sugar lol

----------


## indcolts8718

So Nitro-Tech would be the way to go?

----------


## IM708

both suck and don't buy either of them

----------


## stevey_6t9

man cell-tech will make you huge!!!! 

raaaa nitro-tech u will be jay cutler in a week!

im kidding dont buy any, all marketing gimmic bullsh1t

----------


## Okinawa_Power

****ing junk.......you don't need that expensive bullshit to get big...spend the money on food and REAL gear!!!!!!!!

----------


## matt77

Simple carb + Whey= WIN for PWO shake. Its cheap and better than anything that claims to increase lean mass by 1069% in 14 days!

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

Just stick with the raw ingredients you need like "whey protein" or "creatine" any sort of 'propitiatory blend' by a supplement company pretty much means they threw a bunch of crap together and found a loop hole to where they don't have to tell how much of each they put in, so it's safe to assume it's 90% moon dust.

----------


## indcolts8718

Alright thanks for all your opinions. I am probably going to buy the creatine monohydrate and whey. I heard there is no scooper in the creatine tub and there is a certain "loading phase". How would I know how much to take?

----------


## matt77

No loading needed! Thats old info, its a waste. A rounded teaspoon full is about 5 grams which is a perfect size serving.

----------


## indcolts8718

Ok thanks a lot.

----------


## BuiltForThis

Yeah I take 10g Creatine Mono daily. PWO on days I workout and when I wake up on my days off.

----------


## Nooomoto

Both of those products are garbage. In fact, everything in the Muscletech line-up is garbage.

----------


## RyanM923

Whey and creatine mono has been working great for me for my pwo shake...what's a good/tasty simple carb I can add to that? Choco flavored whey, by the way.

----------


## palevein

maltodextrin or waxy maize

my favourite is Mutant Mass for PWO w/ 7g's micronized creatine monohydrate and 1.4 g's of beta alanine

----------

